
The Numbers Don’t Lie: Self-Driving Cars Are Getting Good - gils
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/california-dmv-autonomous-car-disengagement/
======
djsumdog
But they still don't solve major transportation problems. They will never have
the capacity of trains (even on self-driving-car only highways), and safety
requirements will most likely lead to a situation where people will no longer
be able to modify, or even own, their own cars:

[http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-
sol...](http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-solve-the-
transportation-problem/)

~~~
tim333
They could help with some stuff - less accidents, pack more in the same
highway and so on

